# Doxford engine preservation



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

Us old engineers all go on about our days at sea tending Doxford engines, well it may interest you to know that from all the thousands of engines built there are now only a very few doxford engined ships left. It is unlikely that any of these will end up as museum ships but if funds can be raised there will be one working engine left for future generations to see.
The Anson Engine Museum in Cheshire aquired the engine from South Shields College a year or so ago and have it in storage awaiting funds to build a 'shed' and have it rebuilt. This was Doxford's experimental engine and was transfered to South Shields College in the late 1960s.


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Doxford Engines*

As an Elect Engr with Shaw Savill 1950, I served on Dominion Monarch, she had four Doxford engines, our average speed was 19.5 knots. Regards. Terence Williams. R538301.(A)


----------



## Russken40 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Doxford Engines*



cubpilot said:


> Us old engineers all go on about our days at sea tending Doxford engines, well it may interest you to know that from all the thousands of engines built there are now only a very few doxford engined ships left. It is unlikely that any of these will end up as museum ships but if funds can be raised there will be one working engine left for future generations to see.
> The Anson Engine Museum in Cheshire aquired the engine from South Shields College a year or so ago and have it in storage awaiting funds to build a 'shed' and have it rebuilt. This was Doxford's experimental engine and was transfered to South Shields College in the late 1960s.


Hi Cubpilot,
There is of course a Doxford 58JS3 Engine (the last design of Doxford) on display at the Beamish Museum in Co Durham.  The complete engine was saved in 1986, and once it was rehoused at the Regional Museum Store at Beamish, restoration was started and is still ongoing. Although it will never run, it is still quite something to see. I have posted a photo of the engine plus a shot into the crankcase.

Cheers Russ K (Thumb)


----------



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

I just hope the Anson folk can get the funds to get theirs working. It is great that Beamish have an engine and in a museum with a wide range of attractions and so showing the general public the engineering that made Britain Great.
Anson being specifically for engine enthusiasts tries to show engines in working condition and so one day i hope i can once again hear a doxford run.


----------



## Magic Fingers (Jun 1, 2008)

I was a small cog in the team that installed the Doxford in SSMTC. Never did hear/see it run. We had some good fun playing with the bits and pieces. The class of '65- probably retiring about now. Last I heard it was being cut up but obviously wrong info. Glad it has a home. perhaps I will see it run one day.


----------

